# CM Storm Stryker



## Darksaber (Jun 19, 2012)

Cooler Master has had quite the success with the CM Storm Trooper chassis. The new Stryker utilizes the same shape, design and chassis, but offers different side panels and that important white and black look.

*Show full review*


----------



## tacosRcool (Jun 20, 2012)

Its a nice looking case!


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 20, 2012)

Attack of the black&white cases


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 20, 2012)

Like the design a lot! White, I don't know about all that LOL. I would not want that unless it was in a very clean environment.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice looking case, thanks for the thurough review.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jun 20, 2012)

I noticed you kept saying the fans had red LED's they sure looked blue to me unless I missed something.

Other than that great review!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Why would the default intake fan set up blow that nice cool air straight out of the case?

Seems... silly


----------



## pussywagon (Jun 20, 2012)

nice case... a bit too large i think

i would like to ask about the Foxconn X79 used in case reviews, is there any info when it will be available in stores ???


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 20, 2012)

This case looks amazing, but sadly it doesn't look like it has the room of my HAF 922 to fit the radiators I'm running. If it did I would almost think of picking one up later.


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 20, 2012)

Would love to get one, but there aren't any in my country


----------



## OneCool (Jun 20, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## trickson (Jun 20, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 20, 2012)

It's a nice case.  Cooler Master knows how to build them.  Dare I say they are the "Antec" of ten years ago?


----------



## hazed (Jun 25, 2012)

so i got a CM storm trooper with stryker side panel. best of both world


----------



## kkaddu (Jun 26, 2012)

*GTX long card!*


Nice case can it fill an MSI Lightning card


----------



## BigBoi (Sep 3, 2013)

Great review, darksaber. I'm currently looking to build a new rig, and i'm looking into getting this or the NZXT switch 810.

i just have a question, can you have the fans face the front and still have your hard drives facing just like how you installed it?


----------

